# service/reparacion para EV15 fabricado x sonolink



## mmontev (Dic 14, 2017)

Hola, tengo un par de cajas con EV de 15" 200W fabricados *por* Sonolink en los '90s. Estan originales y con poco uso, pero a uno, moviendolo se le rompio el cono. Quisiera datos sobre donde lo puedo mandar a reparar de manera que quede lo mas original posible, ya que la pareja esta bien y me interesa mantener su sonido caracteristico.
Recuerdo que hay un laboratorio de nombre armenio por Belgrano muy afamado, pero no recuerdo el nombre y no se como buscarlo. 
O algun otro que pueda conocer este tipo de parlantes.

*G*racias y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2017)

Ya no quedan conos de aquellas características , te venden instalan conos de celulosa que son una porquería , fijate la posibilidad de reparar ese mismo cono , sube fotos grandes y en foco de la zona dañada.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2017)

mmontev dijo:


> Recuerdo que hay un laboratorio de nombre armenio por Belgrano muy afamado, pero no recuerdo el nombre y no se como buscarlo.


Será Kochgorian ??? http://www.kochgorianhnos.com.ar/


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Será Kochgorian ??? http://www.kochgorianhnos.com.ar/



Ingresado a la Wiki 

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ingresado a la Wiki
> 
> http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina



Ojo que solo lo he sentido nombrar, pero hay diferentes "conceptos" de esta gente. Yo no los conozco ni nada....


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ojo que solo lo he sentido nombrar, pero hay diferentes "conceptos" de esta gente. Yo no los conozco ni nada....


No posee ninguna calificación referencia positiva o ni negativa, por ahora es "Neutro".
Si algún usuario tiene trato con esta gente será bueno que comente sus experiencias al respecto.


----------



## mmontev (Dic 15, 2017)

Hola, gracias a todos por la información , sospechaba de los conos que se pudieran conseguir , así que lo reparé , perdido por perdido hice una reparación así hace como 15 años y todavía anda.

Acá les mando fotos , las reduje por que me dice que máximo 1024 x 1024 , si quieren mando las originales, igual son de celular , gracias de nuevo !


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2017)

¿ Que cosa pegaste como refuerzo ? y ¿ Con que la pegaste ?


----------



## mmontev (Dic 15, 2017)

Papel higiénico , cola vinílica diluida en agua , la idea es agregar algunas fibras que hagan de puente, lo menos posible.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2017)

No me disgusta


----------



## mmontev (Dic 15, 2017)

Están muy secos. Hay alguna forma de "humectarlos"? O son como los Stradivarius ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2017)

mmontev dijo:


> Están muy secos. Hay alguna forma de "humectarlos"? O son como los Stradivarius ?



El lubricante original es una silicona muy densa que se impregna al hacer el cono.
Yo conseguí resultados "Aceptables" con una rociada "Generosa" de esto:


----------



## mmontev (Dic 15, 2017)

mmm... tengo litros de esto de clavo. donde lo podre probar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2017)

mmontev dijo:


> mmm... tengo litros de esto de clavo. donde lo podre probar?


No conozco ese producto, me parece un poco violento comparado con el inocente limpia-muebles 
Un detalle, cualquier cosa que se le agregue (O quite) al cono cambia sus características (Peso, frecuencia de resonancia), así que hay que ser cuidadoso con lo que se agregue. 

Si hay algún parlante destruido se podría experimentar esa silicona ahí


----------



## capitanp (Dic 16, 2017)

http://www.xonox-argentina.com/

Negocio de muchos años en el rubro, por Avellaneda, no se de donde sos..


te paso cuanto salen los repuesto originales

http://www.xonox-argentina.com/bajadas/RepuestosEV200-400_$.pdf

ojo que los precios estan un poco desactualizados pero sirven como referencia para pedir el material


----------

